# Open secret: The new El Primero Chronomaster Open Power Reserve



## barryl45 (Jan 13, 2011)

Zenith has just unveiled its latest addition to its signature brand, the new *El Primero Chronomaster Open Power Reserve* watch which they hail as a timepiece that is 100% technical and 100% passion.

On each of the new watches in the collection is an opening at 10-o-clock on the dial (hence the word 'Open' in the title) revealing the famous El Primero movement*, *first introduced in 1969, it is certainly the first Swiss-made chronometer movement, if not the first in the world. It beats at 36,000 vibrations per hour and the 248-part, 39-jewel movement offers fully 50 hours of power-reserve.








The movement is considered to be among the best chronometer movements ever made, admired by watch makers and watch lovers alike for its supreme performance and reliability. Its vibrations are 25% higher than in other movements on the market; for while other mechanisms perform 8 vibrations per second, the El Primero movement performs 10 vibrations per second.

The movement does show great attention to detail with a rhodium-plated plate, circular-graining and chamfered bridges, strokes drawn on the hammers, levers and conveyors, an oscillating weight with "Cotes de Geneve" guilloche work, and the Zenith star logo represented via skeleton work.









The lens of the new Zenith Open Chronomaster collection is sapphire crystal with an anti reflective coating, while the dial is rhodium-plated with hand-set markers and hands for hours, minutes and small seconds. The central chronograph hand, the 30-minute counter hand and the power reserve hand have a blued finish which contrast well with the silvered dial.

The new collection is in a currently hip 42mm case size, large enough to make an impression without screaming 'look at me', and the watches comes on an elegant brown or black alligator-leather strap.









You can take your choice of four finishes; a steel case and a silver or black sun-burst dial, with an 18K rose gold case or with a rose gold and steel case with a silver sun-burst dial.

Yes, there's no doubt a great deal of attention and painstaking effort has been paid to the new line up. It's only a shame the same level of attention could not be paid to the press release section of the Zenith blog. The English PDF of the press release for the Chronomaster Open is in fact not for the Chronomaster Open, it's for the El Primero Striking 10th.

*By Michael West*

_Michael West writes for various watch publications and has just joined us as a regular Watchuseek blogger and article contributor. He will be adding regular content to the Watchuseek blog as well as providing news items on important new watches to the relevant forums. We wish him a warm welcome to Watchuseek._
*
Specifications*

*Movement:
*El Primero 4021P, Automatic
Caliber: 13 1/4 ``` (Diameter: 30 mm)
Height: 7.85 mm
Parts: 248
Jewels: 39
Frequency: 36,000 V/h - (5 Hz)
Power reserve: approximately 50h
Regulator assembly with fine adjustment
Central rotor on ball bearings
Automatic winding in both directions
Rapid date reset
Chronograph function
Chronograph control center via column wheel

*Decoration:*
Rhodium-plated platinum
"Côtes de Genève" or circular graining and chamfering on the bridges
Strokes drawn on the hammers, levers and conveyors

Oscillating weight:
Metal oscillating weight with guilloché work in a "Côtes de Genève" motif and revelation of the Zenith star through skeleton work

*Functions:*
Central hours and minutes
Small seconds at 9 o'clock
Second chronograph counter in the center
30-minute counter at 3 o'clock
Power-reserve indicator in the center

*Case:*
Diameter: 42 mm
Crystal: Sapphire glass treated with anti-reflection on both sides
Case back: Transparent sapphire glass
Water resistance: 10 ATM / 100 meters


----------



## aeroman (Aug 16, 2010)

close the open and put back the date function and the small second at 9 o'clock ,then it will be symmetric and superior to 2010 model because of power reserve


----------



## kurwenal (Mar 17, 2010)

the "opens" just don't do it for me. Too bad Zenith is back on this strange path.


----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

The regular "small" seconds is rendered pretty much useless/unreadable with that design.



kurwenal said:


> the "opens" just don't do it for me. Too bad Zenith is back on this strange path.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

they look nice imo, but i like the previous version better. no date is a deal breaker for me. hopefully they'll add a date later. any idea on msrp?


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't like the "Open" series either - never did, really - but there are enough afficionados (also on this forum) who do. The permanent second hand is barely readable but it need not be anyway - on watches such as this, it is more a sign that the watch is actually running (although with a hole in the dial, you can see the damn thing ticking anyway. Might be worth giving one of the three tips a bit of red colour to show whether the watch is running on time or has gained/lost 20 or 40 seconds!). A date would be nice but the conventional one gets in the way of the hole over the escapement. This movement does have a date version (large date at 1:00) so they may add a reference to this series in the end.

Due to the hole in the dial, the watch does nothing for me either but if anyone out there likes it, please don't let me stand in your way. Objectively speaking, I am sure it is a very good watch - I have not heard many complaints from those people who have bought "Open" El Primeros.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Rickr23 (May 29, 2008)

Let me come in defense of the Open design. I have two of the previous ChronoMaster Opens and they're some of my favorite watches. I'm not against "holes in the dial" if they serve a purpose. The first time I saw pics of it, it was somewhat jarring. One is used to symmetry and the dial getting all the attention, suddenly there on one side a hole that shows the innards of the watch. And other watches have done it, too. But in my view no one like Zenith. This movement has to be seen in action, it is mesmerizing. While in other watches, at best you get to see part of the balance, which isn't anything special since with any transparent caseback you can see the balance, this design here is all about the escapement. How awesome it is to see it come alive. 

I have some issues with these new version, which are really complaints about the 36000vph design and not about the movement. The previous versions have a tip of paint on one of the arms of the seconds hand. It's hard to tell in these pics if there's something similar with these models. I'm glad that Dufour kept this caliber around and didn't slash it in his urgency to cut models and all traces of Nataf. The Open design in my view is what makes Zenith different from other watches, that one element that allows Zenith to stand out from the crowd, especially now that the designs are more average and mainstream. I even think of the movement as a stroke of genius on Nataf's part. This isn't some cheap hole in the dial but they had to re-engineer the base plate to show all those wheels. I still prefer the previous ChronoMaster Open, it has a bit more class and style. This model, which I would have called 36000vph Open would have been a good sporty companion to the ChronoMaster Open. I wonder if there will be a Captain Open model to appeal to those looking for a more dressy look.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

*Oh my eyes!!!!*

_wheels :rodekaart_

*Those are gears!*

:-d

*Thanks for letting me vent.*

*Cheers!*

*Dan*


----------



## deion (Nov 8, 2010)

looks a bit too crowded for my taste might be because of the "open design"


----------



## ecsrun (Dec 19, 2010)

I like the sporty design. 

Too bad the choice of size is gone... I won't be able to get one because my wrist can't support a 42mm :-(


----------



## gadgetfreak (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm in love with the design, I take great joy in seeing the heart of he watch without taking it off your wrist however the deal breaker for me is the missing date. Now when I think of it the grand date open what absolutely perfect but sadly discontinued


----------



## icsm (Jan 30, 2011)

i wish they'd kept the original chromaster line too. I'm not against the new design, and I love the 36000, but the original chronomasters esp the open grand dates were so beautiful.

Like others have commented, im sure they will bring a date version at some point.


----------



## agong (Feb 7, 2012)

Don't think it is strange path! I love the open design! It can easily be a dress watch, or a casual one.


----------



## honestlygreedy (Jun 20, 2012)

This video gives you a good look at the open part.

Btw maybe someone knows..does the Zenith rubber strap you can order from AD's fit this watch? I'd heard there are issues when changing from one type of band to another. Like if a Zenith comes with a leather strap then the metal bracelet won't fit.


----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)

I think the video helps the 'open' case be a little closer than the pictures.

Not sure I'd ever get one, but that is pretty interesting watching the movement work like that.


----------



## honestlygreedy (Jun 20, 2012)

tigerpac said:


> I think the video helps the 'open' case be a little closer than the pictures.
> 
> Not sure I'd ever get one, but that is pretty interesting watching the movement work like that.


An open watch is like a revealing outfit. Just a personal opinion, but I think Zenith shows just the right amount of the right stuff and it adds an interesting dynamic quality to the watch. The open area gives the watch an impressive sense of depth and also adds texture. That said, it's definitely taste-specific


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Beauty!


----------

